# Biltong dryer box



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Hi Everyone

Well I am still new to the slingshot world, but I have tried my hand a few times with woodwork. Here is a project I had for a while now, it is a biltong dryer box. I am not sure what you call biltong in other countries I think in the US they call if Beef Jerky.

Regards

Tyrone


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that's pretty cool i wonder if you could use it to dry out new forks that are fresh cut,i'm sure it make awesome jerky too,what is the cabinet made out of if you don't mind me asking


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

It would probably dry out a fork but it will take a while. It is made from what we call superwood here in South Africa, and then just varnished. Perspex for the front panel and a pc fan on top. It is on its way to my dad's bar it has a special spot for it there. My dad just has to ensure it is always stocked


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

tyrone8511 said:


> It would probably dry out a fork but it will take a while. It is made from what we call superwood here in South Africa, and then just varnished. Perspex for the front panel and a pc fan on top. It is on its way to my dad's bar it has a special spot for it there. My dad just has to ensure it is always stocked


you did a great job on it,it looks real nice,i would have never thought of using a p.c. fan most jerky makers in the u.s. use a fan plus heat which i think makes a jerky of lesser quality,nothing beats true air dried jerky it's not as tough and leathery like the stuff made with air and heat,that's my opinion anyways


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Well as far as I know our biltong is just air dried, but as South Africans we tend to eat a little too much meat so we eat a lot of biltong too. I am am especially fond of what we call chilli bites which is made the same just thinner pieces and some added chilli. There is still quite a large number of South Africans especially the older Afrikaans South Africans which hunt every year, a lot of times when they shoot buck they use it for wors and biltong, due to the taste of the meat. They call it "wilds vleis", basically wild meat.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i tryed makeing it one time and it did not work out like i seen so stuck to makeing jerky.


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

That's mega fancy. What's your power supply? I suck at wood work so I improvise & have 2 plastic tubs, one for big batches the other much smaller which I use all the time.

I use a pc power supply so that I am able to power hoth boxes at the same time with variable speed control.

It's rough around the edges but it works a treat & is portable.

This stuff is like gold to me and I easily eat through 2kg a week on my own..
I never use heat but I do keep it in the dryest / least humid area around the house.

I shall share a pic. in a mo.


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Fugly but functional


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

The fan is wired to work straight from the 220v wall socket. Yes biltong is super addictive once you start you can't stop. Your with the plastic sounds like a good idea, I have seen people even make them out of cardboard boxes


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

nice work Roirizla looks super effective and as long as you can satisfy your fix it is all good


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

I've been looking into energy alternatives even tried the perpetual motion fan using magnets but no joy.
If I could find a nice little silent generator similar to a sterling engine or something that won't drain 9v batteries I'd be all oved it


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

yes that is a good idea but I guess an electrical supply still stays king. you should be able to run a pc fan without a power supply though just connect it on to some twin flex cable and into a 3 pin plug without the earth cable. when we used to overclock our pc's back in the days, we used to sometimes have up to 6 fans on a pc box some blowing and some sucking, we used to connect the fans straight to the 220v supply without using the power supply.


----------

